# Victorian Farmhouse - Nov '15



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

Lovely old place out in the fens. I cant find any history I'm afraid! Visited with LadyPandora and Jon Boy. My apologies for the slightly soft detail shots, I'm just trying a very old prime lens on a new camera, and hadn't had it calibrated when I took these, hopefully it'll be better in the future! 

The imposing front façade: It's quite well kept, there's freshly cut branches on the lawn, and not a broken window in sight. 




The back is a lot less kempt:
























Nice large bathrooms:



A slightly more derelict shower room:



Bathroom Details:


















Green Room:



Red Room:



Yellow Room:



White Room:



Blue Room: 



Ruths Room:



The crow's room, poor little fella:



Derelict looking stairs:



This young lady was getting ready in one of the rooms, being the gent I am I decided it was time to leave:




Thanks for reading!


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2015)

What a beaut from the outside. Cheers MrX.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 9, 2015)

What can I say, just awesome photo's what ever you say


----------



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunning set. Love the detail shots especially....


----------



## Rubex (Dec 9, 2015)

Excellent photographs! Absolutely love that end shot


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2015)

Great find X, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice photos. I like this house, its in not a bad condition except for one room.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nice indeed and that really is a huge bathroom great photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2015)

Comfortable looking house!Excellent shots here,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 10, 2015)

Great shots Mr x..I loved this place even though it's empty.it's bigger than you think as well


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 10, 2015)

not much wrong with them shots, great looking place


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 12, 2015)

Good shots Mr X.
Its a nice place this one


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 26, 2016)

Another brilliant post, Id love to know how places like this just get left, founder what the situation was, sad really


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 26, 2016)

I failed here last week. Tight shut everywhere. Shame as I was looking forward to it.


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice


----------

